# what is the best program for cutting rhinestone motifs



## silver6fox (Nov 1, 2008)

in one of the threads it spoke of software for rhinestone motifs , as I recall there were only two crystal CAD and smart clutter Pro as far as I can tell both of these can only be gotten with purchase of machine one person had said there was a sale from Roland for $300 normally 500 I went to the website they mentioned but could not find any price for just software does anyone know for sure that it's 300 hours and it can be bought separately and is that all I need in order to do motifs? I also looking to find out who makes the best CIS system for Epson R1900 I noticed that one of the brands they talked a lot about had filters in the feed lines there are so many ones out there I just want to make sure that would be the best one. As for ink to do transfers and photo-quality prints for pictures what would be the best ink and brand for a Epson R 1900


----------

